
Firefox 67 - colinprince
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/67.0/whatsnew/
======
ozchris
> Keep an eye on data breaches with Monitor

This is fairly neat; For example, I browsed to the Datacamp website and was
notified of a breach in 2017. But that must hurt for the company.

Still, it strongly incentivizes keeping high security standards, because now,
customers will know. I like it.

------
envolt
This was fucking absurd update. My firefox profile was not compatible, and all
my extensions were removed (And resynced). I was using Containers to manage
all my work/personal/work2 sessions, and they are all gone (Again; first
happened when firefox addon outage happened)

~~~
dandellion
Pocket integration that nobody asked for, breaking extensions, removing useful
features like RSS and bookmark descriptions... I've been a Firefox user for
something like 15 years and I wish they could get back to focusing on making a
good web browser, the direction they have taken lately has been incredibly
disappointing. They do some cool projects, but I can't be happy for those when
the core experience keeps getting worse and worse.

------
kup0
I think I prefer the regular release notes ([https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/67.0/releasenotes/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/67.0/releasenotes/)) instead of the marketing page - gives a much
better overview of what's truly "new in 67"

------
Lowkeyloki
What if I just want my browser to be a browser?

~~~
classics2
Metrics show very few users want a browser in their browser. HTML is old and
dated.

~~~
ncmncm
"It can be so much more!"

